# Switchback LED issue



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

I installed "switchback" (white for running lights, amber for turn signal) LED strips as seen on the home page COTM. I used a T-splice to connect the wires from the LED strip to the turn signal cables on the car. 

I started to have issues with the passanger side. When the headlights are on, the white LEDs are dim only on the passanger side while the driver side shines bright. 

If the headlights are off, both side shine bright. 

If I unplug the turn signal bulb (original to the car) I can run the strip with the headlights on and they will be bright. 

If I have the stock socket connected, but disconnet the turn signal cable for the LED strip the white LEDs shine bright. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I already replaced the strip thinking that was the problem.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

What is the strip? Are you running external resistors on these led's?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sounds like not enough power to the LED's and the headlights at the same time?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

You need to get more power to the lights, try running the led strip to another wire.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> What is the strip? Are you running external resistors on these led's?


Its is a switchback LED strip from ijdmtoy.com. The instructions did not say to use the any resistors. Just said to connect power to power, one to running light, and one to turn signal light. 

Audi LED Strip Lights | Switchback LED Bulbs | LED Turn Signal Lights


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> You need to get more power to the lights, try running the led strip to another wire.


It's strange. They worked perfectly for a month and a half being connected the exact same way. Then one day I noticed the one side flickering a little bit and then became dim ONLY when the turnsignal and headlights are connceted and on. 

I thought it might be the connection at the turn signal wires, so I spliced the wire running to the bottom side marker and it did the same thing.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

geo81mm said:


> It's strange. They worked perfectly for a month and a half being connected the exact same way. Then one day I noticed the one side flickering a little bit and then be*came dim ONLY when the turnsignal and headlights are connceted and on*.
> 
> I thought it might be the connection at the turn signal wires, so I spliced the wire running to the bottom side marker and it did the same thing.


 
this is a power related issue, its the same thing if you have your headlights on at night and roll up all your windows at the same time, headlights dim b/c not enough power


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you ever get this resolved geo? This was one of the first mods I was thinking about doing since I didn't get fog lights and I saw those switchbacks a couple weeks ago.


----------

